# Top ten indicators that your company has changed to the  government health care plan



## ethorp (Aug 30, 2009)

TOP TEN INDICATORS THAT YOUR COMPANY HAS CHANGED TO THE
 GOVERNMENT'S VERY INEXPENSIVE
 HEALTH CARE PLAN:    

 (10) Your annual breast exam is done at Hooters. 
  (9) Directions to your doctor's office include "Take a left when you enter
       the trailer park." 
  (8)    The tongue depressors taste faintly of Fudgesicles. 
  (7) The only proctologist in the plan is "Gus" from Roto-Rooter. 
   (6) The only item listed under Preventive Care Coverage is
        "an apple a day..." 
  (5) Your primary care physician is wearing the pants you gave to Goodwill last
      month. 
  (4) "The patient is responsible for 200% of out-of-network charges," is not
        a typographical error.
  (3) The only expense covered 100% is "embalming." 
  (2) Your Prozac comes in different colors with little M's on them. 

   AND THE NUMBER ONE SIGN YOU'VE JOINED THE
  GOVERNMENT'S VERY CHEAP HEALTH CARE PLAN: 

  (1) You ask for Viagra and they give you a Popsicle stick
        and Duct Tape.


----------



## Second (Aug 30, 2009)

I need a breast exam 

I like it


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Aug 30, 2009)

i heard that if your an emt, you can get a discount by becoming your own primary care physician...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool...  So the pick-up line "Wanna play doctor?" might actually work in the near future?  ^_^


----------



## firecoins (Aug 31, 2009)

comedy will become FDA approved for everthing.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ethorp (Aug 31, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Cool...  So the pick-up line "Wanna play doctor?" might actually work in the near future?  ^_^



u can try but i still dont think that will work


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 31, 2009)

I might as well be, my medical insurer is Kaiser.


----------

